
Clean up your existence - known
https://deseat.me/
======
hliyan
"deseat.me would like to: View your emails messages and settings"

I like the idea, but I'm sorry, this is one permission I just can't agree to.

~~~
Elho
yeah, I had the same reaction ... I don't think that's a good idea. nice
concept though...

~~~
shshhdhs
Ya, if the code was open source and I could run locally, then I definitely
would.

~~~
rgoodwintx
I've been meaning to do this forever using LastPass. If they'd integrate
something similar that'd be nice and more likely to trust it.

------
electic
This site is scary. Think about it. You are giving them all your oauth
credentials to just about every service. Your email. Your pictures. Your
contacts. Your messages. Your favorites. Your history.

I am sure they are honest however hackers are not. This is a gold mine to be
hacked.

~~~
umanwizard
They claim it only runs locally. Not sure if true, just repeating what they
claimed.

------
throwaway1974
It should be an opensource project that people can run themselves on node or
linux or whatever. They are logging in via Oauth, pulling all emails from
gmail, scanning them for some keywords/patterns and then submitting removal
requests to those services. It be perfect for a standalone opensource project,
all someone needs to run it is their google oauth key from developer
dashboard.

Otherwise we have to trust "someone" whoever it is that designed this service
to not keep all the emails they pulled out of your account for processing for
whatever nefarious purposes one can imagine.

I mean if I ever wanted to mass harvest peoples inboxes then this is exactly
how I would approach it and hope most people just click "next" > "next" on the
permissions warning that google shows, which most people would.

------
jvdl
"View your emails messages and settings"; you must be insane to think I'd give
you that kind of information.

------
bahjoite
The Terms of Service appear to relate to one of Wilhelm's other ventures and
the Privacy Policy is practically devoid of any useful information related to
privacy. The idea itself doesn't even seem possible; maybe it's possible to
obtain some of the accounts, but all, doubtful.

------
d0ee670a
DO NOT USE. DO NOT USE.

------
Timucin
Isn't it ironic that the system asks you to "Sign-in with Google" to clear
your existence(!) ?

~~~
drdeadringer
"Trust us."

------
amelius
Is there an option to download all your data before deleting your accounts?

~~~
simonw
That will vary for different services. deseat.me appears s to work by
detecting services you are signed up for by scanning your email, then
providing you with links to the account deletion pages and help files for each
one.

------
messinapete
Hello Chaps, Very new to 'Hacking' and all it entails, However for my tuppence
worth on this.

I've looked at ALL your posts and agree with you all entirely. This is
'Quicksand' The concept is great, BUT it is a treasure trove just waiting to
be hacked.

------
dajohnson89
Sketch. Do not use.

